# قرى بيت لحم...معلومات وصور حقيقة من قلب الحدث ..



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2015)

*بيت لحم*

تقع مدينة بيت لحم على بعد 10 كم إلى الجنوب من القدس وترتفع بمقدار 2500قدم فوق سطح البحر. وتحيط بها التلال والمناظر الطبيعية الرائعة والكروم وأشجار الزيتون القديمة وبعض القرى الصغيرة القديمة.وقد ذكرت مدينة بيت لحم لأول مرة في الكتاب المقدس باسم ” إفراتا ” وذلك  نسبة لموت راحيل زوجة يعقوب، إذ دفنها خارج البلدة عندما فارقت الحياة  أثناء الولادة. وهي قبلة ومحط أنظار الزائرين والحجاج منذ أقدم الأزمان  بسبب ميلاد السيد المسيح فيها. لذا، فهي تعي اليوم وهي على عتبة الألفية  الجديدة، الميراث الذي ورثته كمركز روحي لجميع المسيحيين وللبشرية جمعاء​



قرى بيت لحم





بيت لحم1930





بيت لحم منظر في عيد الميلاد لساحة المهد 1900





عيد الميلاد دخول البلدة 1890





بيت لحم





كنيسة ودير بيت لحم





بيت لحم

*كنيسة المهد**:*

تعتبر  كنيسة المهد أقدم كنيسة موجودة في الأراضي المقدسة. بنيت الكنيسة الأصلية  بفضل القديسة هيلانة والدة الإمبراطور قسطنطين، عندما جاءت للحج إلى فلسطين  في العام 325 م، بهدف إستكشاف المواقع المرتبطة بحياة السيد المسيح وتشييد  الكنائس فيها.وقد  اختارت القديسة هيلانة مغارة المهد المكان التقليدي لولادة السيد المسيح،  كموقع لاشادة كنيسة المهد الضخمة التي تم استكمالها عام 339 م.يوجد  داخل الكنيسة على كلا جانبي الهيكل، درج يؤدي إلى داخل المغارة حيث ولد  السيد المسيح. كذلك يوجد فيها نجمة فضية مطلية برخام أبيض وعليها نقش  باللغة اللاتينية يقول: ” هنا ولد السيد المسيح من السيدة العذراء

​



كنيسة المهد





ساحة كنيسة المهد





كنيسة المهد





كنيسة المهد





منظر للكنيسة عام 1945


*مغارة الحليب**:*

تقع  هذه المغارة جنوب شرق كنيسة المهد، وهي المكان الذي أرضعت فيه السيدة  العذراء الطفل يسوع أثناء اختباء العائلة المقدسة من جنود هيرودس، وهروبها  إلى مصر. وما يميز هذه المغارة عن غيرها هو أنها منحوتة في صخر أبيض حيث  يعتقد أنه أثناء إرضاع العذراء لطفلها سقطت بضع قطرات من الحليب على الأرض،  محولة إياها إلى اللون الأبيض. وتشتهر المغارة بقدرة عجائبية على شفاء  النساء غير المرضعات. وهي مقدسة لدى المسيحيين والمسلمين على حد سواء

​



كنيسة مغارة الحليب كنيسة





كنيسة مغارة الحليب كنيسة





كنيسة مغارة الحليب كنيسة





كنيسة مغارة الحليب كنيسة

 



مغارو الحليب


*بيت ساحور**:*

يعني  اسم هذه المدينة التاريخية ” قرية الرعاة ” وتقع على بعد 2 – 3 كم شرق بيت  لحم. سكن الكنعانيون كهوفها في القدم، واليوم تضم العديد من الكنائس  والأديرة. كما يوجد فيها حقل الرعاة وبئر السيدة

​



بيت ساحور منظر عام من بيت لحم

 



بيت ساحور





بيت ساحور




-
بيت ساحور1930





بيت ساحور
​


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2015)

*حقل الرعاة*

وهو   المكان الذي ظهر فيه الملاك للرعاة وبشرهم بولادة الطفل يسوع وحيث رنمت   لهم الملائكة ” المجد لله في العُلى وعلى الأرض السلام وفي الناس المسرة






حقل الرعاة
 



بيت ساحور كنيسة حقل الرعاة للروم الارثوذكس
 



بيت ساحور حقل الرعاة
 



كنيسة حقل الرعاة
 
*بيت جالا**:*

تقع هذه البلدة الكنعانية القديمة على بعد 2 كم غربي بيت لحم. ويعني اسمها بالآرامية ” السجاد العشبي grass carpet ” . ويوجد   فيها معهدين للاهوت والعديد من الكنائس والأديرة القديمة أشهرها كنيسة  مار  نيقولا ذات البرج المربع والقبة المضيئة. كما تشتهر بوجود دير كريمزان   الساليزياني الذي يضم مدرسة ومكتبة.وتتميز مدينة بيت جالا أيضاً بإنتاج نوعية ممتازة من زيت الزيتون، كما أن مناخها اللطيف ومناظرها الجذابة تجعلها مصيفاً مشهوراً




بيت جالا
 



بيت جالا
 



بيت جالا
 



بيت جالا
 
*بئر الملك داؤود (بير داؤود)*

يقع شمال مدينة بيت لحم، وهو المكان الذي تسلل منه رجال داؤود إلى موقع حامية فلسطينية لإحضار الماء له




آبار النبي داوود
 
* قبر راحيل**(مسجد بلال**:**(*

يقع هذا الحرم الحالي والمسجد على طريق القدس الخليل بالقرب من مدخلبيت   لحم الشمالي، ويوجد فيه قبر راحيل زوجة يعقوب. ويعتبر هذا المكان مقدساً   للمسيحيين والمسلمين واليهود على حد سواء، وقد تم بناؤه أثناء العهد   العثماني




بيت لحم قبر رحيل
 



مسجد بلال (قبر راحيل)
 
*ارطاس**:*

تقع في وادٍ خصب جنوب بيت لحم. وكلمة ارطاس مشتقة من الكلمة اللاتينية Hortus  وتعني   الجنة. وتحتوي على خرب دير صليبي وأساسات كنيسة صليبية وقلعة عربية،   إضافةً إلى الكثير من الخرب الرومانية والبيزنطية والإسلامية والصليبية.   كما يوجد فيها دير رائع يدعى دير Hortus Conclusus أي ” دير الجنة المقفلة ” الذي تحيطه التلال والحقول الخضراء




ارطاس
 



ارطاس
 



ارطاس
 



ارطاس
 
*بركة سليمان**:*

تقع   في وادٍ صغير بين أشجار الصنوبر العالية على بعد 4 كم جنوب بيت لحم.   وتتألف برك سليمان من ثلاث خزانات مستطيلة وضخمة من الحجر، وبناء يتسع لـِ   160.000 متر مكعب من المياه. وبالرغم من الاعتقاد السائد بأن البرك تنتسب   إلى الملك سليمان إلا أنها تعود بالتأكيد إلى عهد هيرودس، ومن الممكن أن   تكون فكرة بيلاطس البنطي. كانت تستخدم في القدم، لتجميع مياه الأمطار   والينابيع ليتم توزيعها فيما بعد إلى مدينتي بيت لحم والقدس.كما يوجد بالقرب من البرك قلعة عثمانية تدعى  قلعة البرك تعود للقرن السابع عشر الميلادي، وبنيت من أجل حماية مصادر مياه برك سليمان




يركة سليمان
 



بركة سليمان
 



بركة سليمان
 



بركة سليمان
 



بركة سليمان
 



أرطاس برك سليمان – البركة الكبرى
 
*دير مار سابا**:*

يقع   على بعد 15 كم شرق بيت لحم، ويطل على وادي قدرون. بناه القديس سابا  (  439  م – 532 م ) أعظم قائد رهباني في العهد البيزنطي، وهو مبني في الصخر  وله  شكل رائع. ولا يزال هذا الدير يحتفظ  بنمط الحياة الذي كان سائداً في  زمن  قسطنطين كما لا يزال يحرم على النساء دخوله




دير مار سابا
 



دير مار سابا
​


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2015)

*جبل هيروديون** ( Herodion):*

بنيت هذه القلعة على شكل دائري على رأس تلة تبعد 6 كم جنوبي شرقبيت   لحم. وتحتوي هذه القلعة على بقايا قصرٍ ضخم بناه الملك هيرودس لزوجته عام   37م. كما يوجد فيها زخارف وبنايات دائرية مسورة وغرف محصنة وحمامات  وحدائق.  وتشرف تلة هيروديون على مناظر طبيعية وتوفر منظراً رائعاً للبحر  الميت




جبل هيروديون
 



جبل هيروديون
 



جبل هيروديون
 



جبل هيروديون
 



قصر هيرويون في جبل هيروديون
 



قصر هيرويون
 
 
 
*دير القديس ثيودوسيوس (ابن عبيد) **:*

بُني   هذا الدير من قبل القديس ثيودوسيوس عام 500 م، ويقع شرق قرية العبيدية   التي تبعد 12 كم إلى الشرق من بيت لحم. يوجد في هذا الدير كهف يحتوي على   قبر القديس ثيودوسيوس. ويعتقد بأن المجوس استراحوا في هذا المكان بعد أن   أنذرهم الله في الحلم أن لا يرجعوا إلى هيرودس​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 أبريل 2015)

اماكن مباركة
ورحلة جميلة
الرب يباركك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 أبريل 2015)

اماكن مباركة
ورحلة جميلة
الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (7 أبريل 2015)

موضوع مميز وقيم جدا جدا
كل سنه وانتى طيبه


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2015)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اماكن مباركة
> ورحلة جميلة
> الرب يباركك



انبسطت بمرورك ياغالي
كل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2015)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع مميز وقيم جدا جدا
> كل سنه وانتى طيبه



نشكر ربنا كله بفضله 
ربنا يبارك فيك 
وكل سنة وانت طيب 
ينعاد عليك بالصحة والعافية ياغالي


----------



## soul & life (16 أبريل 2015)

شكرا انى بل صور رائعة ومعلومات  جميلة  يا بخت اللى يقدر يزور الاماكن دى 
الرب يباركك ويبارك خدمتك حبيبتى


----------

